# Best Manga Artwork Contest



## Ippy (May 18, 2007)

This may have been done before, but the search function's broken, so I'm gonna go ahead with this anyway.

The title's self explanatory, but I'm also going to break it down into categories.  At first I was going to just do "Best Artwork", but I realized that there are so many different kinds of artwork across many manga that I felt should all get a chance to be represented.  CG art is especially the type that I wanted to get represented, since it's setting the standard for art in the present and also certainly the future.

Also, PLEASE POST SCANS of any manga you are voting for(unless scans for that manga have already been posted), and under which category it belongs.  Also, please only choose ONE manga per category.

_*Best Overall Art in any Manga:*_
Bastard!!: 4
Berserk: 4
*Vagabond: 5 <----------WINNAR*
Hellsing: 2
Slamdunk: 1
Blade of the Immortal: 3
Bleach: 1
Gantz: 2

_*Best Overall Art in a Seinen Manga:*_
Bastard!!: 2
Berserk: 5
*Vagabond: 6 <----------WINNAR*
Hellsing: 1
Claymore: 2
Tenjou Tenge: 1
Shin Angyo Onshi: 2
Ravages of Time: 1
Trigun Maximum: 1
Gantz: 3

_*Best Overall Art in a Shounen Manga:*_
666Satan: 3
*One Piece: 4 <----------WINNAR*
Slamdunk: 2
Hikaru no Go: 2
Air Gear: 4
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: 2
Bleach: 3
Fist of the North Star: 1
Naruto: 1

_*Best Overall Art in a Shoujo Manga:*_
Akuma de Sourou: 1
Angel Sanctuary: 1
Skip Beat: 1
*Bokura ga Ita: 2 <---------WINNAR*
Vampire Knight: 1

_*Best CG Enhanced Art in a Manga:*_
*Bastard!!: 6 <----------WINNAR*
Gantz: 5

_*Best Pure Inked/Penciled Art in a Manga:*_
*Berserk: 6 <----------WINNAR*
Vagabond: 4
REAL: 1
Hellsing: 1
Claymore: 2
Shin Angyo Onshi: 1
Air Gear: 1
Blade of the Immortal: 2
One Piece: 1

_*Best Color Spreads in a Manga:*_
Bastard!!: 3
*Vagabond: 7 <-----------WINNAR*
One Piece: 5
Bleach: 4

*Best Covers for a Manga:*
Priest: 2
*One Piece: 3 <----------WINNAR*
Death Note: 2
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: 1
Rurouni Kenshin: 1
Vagabond: 1
Blade of the Immortal: 1
Bleach: 1

_*Best Fanart for a Manga:*_
*Naruto: 9 <-----------WINNAR*
Bleach: 1
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: 1
D.Gray-Man: 1

------------

I'm going to tally up the names of the different manga under each category, and I guess I'll stop counting when people stop voting.

Anyway, I might as well start it off.  Under Best CG, Color Spreads, Overall, and Overall Seinen, I vote for Bastard!!....


*Spoiler*: __ 










Under Best Shounen, I choose 666Satan....
*Spoiler*: __ 








Under Best Fanart, I choose Naruto.....

Under Best Pure Ink/Pencil, I choose REAL.....

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zephos (May 18, 2007)

CG Shmeegee, Nothin' beats pen and ink. 

Anyway..

Berserk:
Nominated for 
Best Overall Seinen Art.
Best Overall Art in any Manga
Best Pure Inked Art in any Manga
Example:

Vagabond:
Nominated for
Best Overall Seinen Art
Best Overall Art in any Manga
Best Pure Inked Art in any Manga
Best Colorspreads
Example:
Colorspread Example:
Note: These scans don't at all do it justice when seen on unfogged paper.

One Piece:
Nominated for
Best Overall Shonen Art
Best Colorspreads
Normal Example:
Colorspread Example:
*Spoiler*: __ 








Cool topic.


----------



## Harlita (May 18, 2007)

Best Shounen: 666Satan

Oh, and my vote is worth twice the amount of points.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (May 18, 2007)

*Hellsing*
Nominated for:
Best Overall Seinen Art.
Best Overall Art in any Manga
Best Pure Inked Art in any Manga

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shadow (May 18, 2007)

Best Overall Art in Seinen Manga I say *Claymore*



Best Overall Ink: *Claymore* Again LOL


----------



## rabbitlai (May 18, 2007)

*Best overall art in any manga* : Slamdunk 

I can also say REAL or Vagabond, coz' the style  pretty much doesn't change . But ...



*Best overall art in a seinen manga* :Vagabond .



*Best overall art in a shounen manga* : Slamdunk . 

*Best overall art in a shouji manga* : Akuma de sourou .

*
Best colour spread* : Vagabond .
*
Best pure Inked art* : Vagabond .I'm pretty much one of the biggest fan of Inoue   I would say Dangu, but you said manga .
*
Best fanart* : Naruto. No one makes fanarts for other mangas it seems >.>


----------



## Rhaella (May 18, 2007)

Best Art Overall... Eh, Berserk, I guess.

Best Art in Seinen: *Berserk*


Best Art in Shounen: *Hikaru no Go*


Best Art in Shoujo: *Angel Sanctuary*


Best Fanart: *Naruto* (if only because of the quantity of decent fanart you can find compared to other series that have fanart of equal quality).


----------



## Athrum (May 18, 2007)

Best overall art in a manga: Berserk (i dont think i need to post a page here )

Best Seinen and colour spread: Vagabond

Best Fanart: As everyone as pointed here, Naruto

Best Shonen Art: AirGear


Best CG Enhanced Art: GANTZ


----------



## Tokito (May 18, 2007)

Best Overall Art in any Manga: *Blade of Immortal
*


Best Art in Seinen: *Tenjo Tenge*



Best Art in Shounen: *Air Gear*



Best Pure Inked Art in any Manga: *Vagabond*

Best Colorspreads : *Vagabond*


----------



## Six* (May 18, 2007)

This is a korean-made comic but still considered a *Manga *since it is released to japan *first*, and is in right-left format.
*
Best Overall Art Seinen Manga*, my nomination and vote goes to...


does it count if it uses screen tones? anyway,
*Best Pure Inked/Penciled art in Manga*, my nomination and vote also goes to...


----------



## Crowe (May 18, 2007)

Dunno if Ravages of time is considered seinen, but I'm guessing so and imo, there should be a best "double page spreads" "best covers", most of my favorite mangakas rarely do double colorspread pages. Art is heavily depended on what you prefer and how much you try to be objective you'll chose something closer to your heart. 

*Best Manga art:* Berserk / Ravages of time

*Best Overall Art in a Seinen Manga:* I don't get this. Many people have voted Berserk for Best overall manga art but name another serie in the "best overall art in a seinen manga". Though, to make things interesting I'll say Ravages of time and assume it's considered Seinen.



*Best Overall art in Shounen Manga:* Slam Dunk . Art slowly gets better and Inoue perfects his art in this manga. D.Gray-man is a close second.



*Best Cover:* ;P 
Priest


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2007)

Six said:


> This is a korean-made comic but still considered a *Manga *since it is released to japan *first*, and is in right-left format.


Well, I'm not gonna be overly anal about this.  You could have posted manwha(sp?) scans here if you wanted.



pek the villain said:


> Dunno if Ravages of time is considered seinen, but I'm guessing so and imo, there should be a best "double page spreads" "best covers"


Kay, I can add covers.


----------



## Daelthasaar (May 18, 2007)

Best Overall Art in any Manga:
Bastard!!
It's dreamy, it's grim, it's everything! Whatever things Hagi draws is magnificient.
Great character design, great equlibrium in the pages.

Best Overall Art in a Seinen Manga:
Bastard!!
Shall I bother you more with my blabberings?

Best Overall Art in a Shounen Manga:
One Piece.
Don' look only to the silly faces or proportions, just look to the definition of the lines.

Best Overall Art in a Shoujo Manga:
Sorry  I'm out of this ^______^

Best CG Enhanced Art in a Manga:
Gantz
I vote this one instead of Bastard!! because the art is really CG oriented since the beginnig of the work, while Bastard CG is less invasive.

Best Pure Inked/Penciled Art in a Manga:
Tenjou Tenge or Air Gear (just to say the work of Oh! Great)

Best Color Spreads in a Manga:
Bleach
Because is friggin' full of them, while Bastard has very little of them

Best Fanart for a Manga:
Naruto or Bleach, just pick the one that has less votes...


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2007)

Kay, I've tallied up everyone's votes so far.  Note that if you couldn't decide between two different manga for one category, I randomly picked one for you.

Also, with the new addition of the Best Covers, I'm gonna place my vote for that right now.

I honestly think Basilisk takes this hands down....
*Spoiler*: __ 










It's just so stylish and colorful, yet still so detailed.


----------



## Hikaru (May 18, 2007)

Since manhwa is allowed, I choose Shin Angyo Onshi as Best Overall Art in a Seinen Manga:


Shounen: 
Hikaru No Go

Shoujo:
Skip Beat

Best colorspread:
One Piece (cuz it has so many) 


Will post image for the others later.


----------



## Zephos (May 18, 2007)

Best Covers: One Piece


----------



## Six* (May 18, 2007)

Best Doublespread: One Piece

Best Art in Shounen Manga: 


Best Art in Shoujo Manga:


Best Cover:


----------



## Aldric (May 18, 2007)

Best overall art: Bastard!!
Best seinen art: Berserk
Best shonen art: One Piece
Best shojo art: ?
Best CG enhanced art: Bastard!!
Best pure inked/penciled art: Berserk
Best colorspreads: Bastard!!
Best covers: One Piece
Best fanart: ?


----------



## Taleran (May 18, 2007)

Best overall art: *Bastard!!*
ditto


Best seinen art: *Berserk*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Best shonen art: *Steel Ball Run / JJBA*

Example:

*Spoiler*: __ 











Best shojo art: ?

Best CG enhanced art: *Bastard!!*
ditto

Best pure inked/penciled art: *Berserk*
ditto

Best colorspreads:* Bastard!!*
ditto

Best covers: *Jojo's Bizarre Adventure*

Example:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Best fanart: *JJBA*
EXAMPLE: see sig
also all along this page



excellent place to spark some more JJBA love...


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 18, 2007)

Best Overall Art in any manga: *Hellsing*
Best Overall Art in Seinen manga: *Claymore*
Best Overall Art in Shounen manga: *Bleach*


Best Pure Ink/Penciled Art in Manga: *Claymore*
Best Color Spreads in Manga: Bleach

Best Covers for Manga: *Rurouni Kenshin*

Best Fanart in Manga: *D.Gray Man*


----------



## Taleran (May 18, 2007)

.....bleach......seriously......wtf


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 18, 2007)

Taleran said:


> .....bleach......seriously......wtf



Meh, I just like the character designs  (of course, we are entitled to our own opinions :/ )


----------



## Hikaru (May 18, 2007)

Why does people have best overall art as a seinen but for their seinen best overall it's something different...


----------



## Taleran (May 18, 2007)

Bastard!! isn't completely handdrawn


----------



## gundampiece (May 18, 2007)

Best Overall Art in any Manga: Vagabond
Best Overall Art in a Seinen Manga: Trigun Maximum. Not exactly sure if it's senien but it switched to Young King Ours.
Best Overall Art in a Shounen Manga: One PieceBest Overall Art in a Shoujo Manga: Never read any shoujo in my life.
Best CG Enhanced Art in a Manga: Bastard!!
Best Pure Inked/Penciled Art in a Manga: Berserk
Best Color Spreads in a Manga: One Piece
Best Covers for a Manga: One Piece
Best Fanart for a Manga: Naruto


----------



## Aldric (May 18, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> Why does people have best overall art as a seinen but for their seinen best overall it's something different...



I didn't want to vote for the same series in every category plus I thought Berserk deserved some acknowledgement as well.


----------



## Ram (May 18, 2007)

*Best Overall Art in any Manga:*
Vagabond/REAL. The characters are so realistic, the scenery is always detailed and incredible.

*Best Overall Art in a Seinen Manga:*
Gantz. Hiroya Oku tries to give his characters the most human-like appearance. I wish I could get on original copies because it seems like he textures their faces in some frames. The CGI that's used gives the backgrounds a cold, clinical appearance but it's very well done.


*Best Overall Art in a Shounen Manga:*
Air Gear. I love all of Oh! Great's art. The guy has brilliant perspective and can also do great action scenes. He can do cartoonish drawings, but also very realistic ones too.


----------



## Crowe (May 18, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Kay, I've tallied up everyone's votes so far.  Note that if you couldn't decide between two different manga for one category, I randomly picked one for you.
> 
> Also, with the new addition of the Best Covers, I'm gonna place my vote for that right now.
> 
> ...


I call your bluff and raise with 10$. Honestly, only the first is really "detailed" and is the only one I'd also reconsider for the best cover spot

*Stylish?* Yes. *Colorful?* Yes. *Detailed?* Yes. *Extremely awesome?* Yes.
Priest


*Vagabond*
*Best Cover:*


----------



## Zephos (May 18, 2007)

MUCH better Vagabond scans than I had. Clarity is so important for Vaga scans.


----------



## Ippy (May 18, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> I call your bluff and raise with 10$. Honestly, only the first is really "detailed" and is the only one I'd also reconsider for the best cover spot
> 
> *Stylish?* Yes. *Colorful?* Yes. *Detailed?* Yes. *Extremely awesome?* Yes.
> Priest
> ...



Alright, those Priest scans trump Basilisk, but the main problem is that you want both Priest AND Vagabond for Best Cover, but you can only choose one manga per category.....

edit: I have sooooo many sig stocks now, lol......


----------



## Codde (May 18, 2007)

Best Overall Art in any Manga:
Vagabond


Best Overall Art in a Seinen Manga:
Vagabond


Best Overall Art in a Shounen Manga:
Fist of the North Star:


Best CG Enhanced Art in a Manga:
Bastard!!


Best Pure Inked/Penciled Art in a Manga:
It's questionable whether a lot of the mangas in this category voted for are purely inked/penciled... even Kishimoto uses digital art, as I'd imagine most mangakas nowadays.

Blade of the Immortal:


Best Color Spreads in a Manga:
Vagabond


----------



## Athrum (May 18, 2007)

I think Inoue (mangaka of Vagabond) mentions on a volume (around volume20) that he only paints using a brush...


----------



## Khamzul (May 19, 2007)

Any manga: I could not decide between Vagabond and Berserk.
Seinen manga: Same as above.
Shonen: Naruto (Hey, I'm being honest here)
Best colour spreads: Vagabond
Best inked: Berserk
Best covers: Vagabond 
Best Fanart for a Manga: Naruto


----------



## Misa (May 19, 2007)

*Best Overall Art in any Manga:*
Bleach
*
Best Overall Art in a Shounen Manga:
*
One Piece
*Best Pure Inked/Penciled Art in a Manga:*
One piece

*Best Color Spreads in a Manga:*
One piece

*Best Overall Art in a Shoujo Manga:*
Vampire Knight

*Best Covers for a Manga:*
Death Note

*Best Fanart for a Manga:*
Naruto


----------



## Haohmaru (May 19, 2007)

Best Overall Art in any Manga:
Blade of the Immortal or Vagabond, Slam Dunk
This is why BoTI wins 
(credits go to Shade)

Best Overall Art in a Shounen Manga:
Naruto or Bleach

Best Overall Art in a Seinen Manga:
Anything from Naoki Urasawa and Berserk

Best Pure Inked/Penciled Art in a Manga:
Blade of the Immortal/Vagabond, Slam Dunk

Best Color Spreads in a Manga:
Vagabond, Bleach (haven't seen that many to to give a real opinion).

Best CG:
Bastard

Best Overall Art in a Shoujo Manga:
Bokura ga Ita

Best Covers for a Manga:
Blade of the Immortal

Best Fanart for a Manga:
Naruto


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2007)

sigh noone is looking at the scans in my post...


----------



## Codde (May 19, 2007)

Taleran said:


> sigh noone is looking at the scans in my post...


Why do you say that? 

If you mean because people dont' share your opinion, then well I've read Berserk and I wouldn't agree with listing it the best in any of those categories, and I'm not even sure if it'd fit in for the purely pencil/ink category.

Though the Steel Ball Run does have great art, but not sure if it'd fit into the Shounen category, I'm not that far into Part 6, but the art doesn't looked as refined as in SBR.


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2007)

JJBA has always been shounen through all 7 parts.


----------



## Zephos (May 19, 2007)

I'm pretty damn sure Berserk has no CGI.


----------



## Codde (May 19, 2007)

Zephos said:


> I'm pretty damn sure Berserk has no CGI.


How so? I'd be surprised if Miura didn't use some form of digital art. 



Taleran said:


> JJBA has always been shounen through all 7 parts.


Well the target group (which is only what the shounen/seinen label is) is usually defined by the magazine it runs it, and Steel Ball Run did change to a Seinen magazine during its run.


----------



## Ippy (May 19, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> Best Overall Art in any Manga:
> Blade of the Immortal or Vagabond, Slam Dunk
> This is why BoTI wins
> (credits go to Shade)
> ...


You were very indecisive, so I had to decide for you.

Remember, you can only choose *one* per category.


----------



## Taleran (May 19, 2007)

Code said:


> How so? I'd be surprised if Miura didn't use some form of digital art.
> 
> 
> Well the target group (which is only what the shounen/seinen label is) is usually defined by the magazine it runs it, and Steel Ball Run did change to a Seinen magazine during its run.




I'm pretty sure that was more to do with the weekly thing than the auidence changing, the manga hasn't really changed its grittiness through its run


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 19, 2007)

Best Overall Art in Manga:
Gantz. The little details are simply astounding. 


Best Overall Art in a Shounen manga:
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. A very unique art style and very likeable.

Best Overall Art in a seinen Manga:
Gantz.  


Best Pure inked/Pencil art in a Manga:
Vagabond


Best color spreads:
Bleach..... I guess (Don't really know enough color spreads though)

Best CG:
Gantz


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2007)

*Best Overall Art in any Manga:*
Gantz

*Best Overall Art in a Seinen Manga:*
Gantz

*Best Overall Art in a Shounen Manga:*
Bleach

*Best CG Enhanced Art in a Manga:*
Gantz

*Best Pure Inked/Penciled Art in a Manga:*
Berserk

*Best Color Spreads in a Manga:*
Bleach

*Best Covers for a Manga:*
Bleach

*Best Fanart for a Manga:*
Naruto


Note that I don't read much manga


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 22, 2007)

I only voted in one category, and that's
Best Overall Art in any Manga:
Blade of the Immortal


----------



## Mukuro (May 22, 2007)

*Best Overall Art in any Manga:*
*
Vagabond* deinitely takes this for me. The style is realistic and so detailed. So much depth is putting into a character's face. That is something I am really liking.


----------



## Ippy (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for voting, ppl!

Hopefully, this might prompt some of you to try out a few different manga in the future.





Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> *Best Overall Art in any Manga:*
> *
> Vagabond* deinitely takes this for me. The style is realistic and so detailed. So much depth is putting into a character's face. That is something I am really liking.


Thanks for breaking the tie of best overall art!


----------



## Ram (May 22, 2007)

I'm changing my votes:
Best art in Seinen: Vagabond
Best CGI: Gantz


----------



## Ippy (May 22, 2007)

Kay, the voting is over.

Things have settled down, so now I'll tally up the votes.


----------



## gabha (May 22, 2007)

Since I've only read one seinen so far, which if I got it right have a higher quality to them then the other genres, I have to vote for Berserk for overall best Quality.

Edit: didn't see the last post there due to the close time gap.


----------



## Zephos (May 22, 2007)

gabha said:


> Since I've only read one seinen so far, which if I got it right have a higher quality to them then the other genres, I have to vote for Berserk for overall best Quality.
> 
> Edit: didn't see the last post there due to the close time gap.



Seinen's not a genre, just an indication of target audience.
They tend to be released less quickly (thus higher art quality), and are aiming at more mature tastes (thus better story).


----------

